# whats a good line to use/waders



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

i was going to head up to the ausable in a few weeks. i am currently usining some vanish line and was wondering if this was ok to use this time of year? im gonna wait for a sunny day to go also(hopefully no wind).and also is there some open water besides the dams? pm me with locations if you have to. im just tryin to map everything out so i dont get stuck driving around half the morning. probably leaving bout 530 or 600. anyone gonna be up on the 24th? well at least thats the day im shooting for. we'll see what the warden says. oh yea was also gonna get some new waders before i go also, any suggestion? my buddy was tellin me about aome mad dogs that are about $200 (felt lined,tuff,1200gram thinsulate yadayada).


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have had nothing but problems with Vanish. Brittle, poor knot strength etc.....I am testing a few others, thus far the only conclusion is that they are all better than Vanish


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

so what would u suggest, maxima?


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

i would suggest maxima or i usually run iron silk with a p-line leader.

also, there have been many threads started about what waders to get. try seaching the different stream boards for some help.

just my 2 cents.
stew


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend Maxima as mainline in really cold weather, as it's a pretty stiff, wiry line. Unless you run 4-5lb as main, than you'll be fine. I've used Trilene XL in lo-vis green in 6lb during winter and it worked good, it's not as abrasion resistent, but it's easy casting. On the Au Sable, an easy casting, supple line is ideal because your using(atleast I do) pretty small amounts of lead to get an ideal drift and some of the holding areas are a pretty long cast. I'll probably be on the river that weekend, as I fish the AS every week.


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

well i drive a p.o.s. white corsica (96) with almost a whole marines sticker across the back. its missin a letter. but ill try that line. what rod to bring? i have an 5 10 ugly stick but my neighbors tryin to get me to buy a st croix and case for 120. good idea? or will the ugly stick work? anyways if some chubby ass hits you and takes your fish itll be me. haha


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Some good winter lines are Tectan(can get at Cabelas) the German stuff and like AS said the Berk XL would be a good choice as well.

You get what you pay for with Fluorocarbon IMO, not to mention it is not a terribly good cold water line.

May want to check out the Stren lines as well, they still make a good line IMO.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I use stren lo-vis green ALOT. Their new formula and color is great and it's STRONG. But, it's also a bit stiffer, due to a great abrasion resistance. I've been looking around here for 4lb Stren lo-vis green, but all everybody has is 6lb. I like straight 4 during winter, I can get long casts with just the right amount of lead, which isn't much during winter on the Au Sable. And you can put alot more pressure on a fish with 4lb than alot of people think.


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

i usually use 4-6lb also. seems if you go any more the trout notice it. i also caught one of my biggest trout on a junk shakespere ul micro spin with 4lb line. the heavy line isnt needed. you just have to be patient on bringing the fish in. to everyone else, good luck this weekend (i wont be out ).


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

I've used Trilene Smooth Casting in winter. Works good for me.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

I like to use 6lb maxima ultragreen during all parts of the year and also use it for my leader materail.. I tried some vanish and i must agree the maxima is A LOT better.. Just my 2 cents... it is all personal preference and almost any line you can buy will work just fine.


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

well today i got my taxes back. its better than christmas!lol bought a new vest,some ducks unlimited waders(felt lined,1200gram thinsulate), and some stren 6lb line(easy knot stuff), and a bunch of hooks. if you guys get a chance try this stren line. its amazing how easy the knots tie. sure beats that vanish crap. thanks for all your oppinions,josh


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

XL is very easy to tie too...

but so far vanish has hooked me more browns then maxima UG 

and that was 8lb vanish against 4lb maxima..

ill probably be around there the that weekend too


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

If the water is really cold, say around 40 degrees I wouldn't use any flour carbon. If its a little warmer I'd use the Maxima Flouro, or use Maxima ultragreen, 6# is good, but may have to go lower.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Maxima5 or 6lb ultragreen main, 4lb leader. You'll be good to go.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> And you can put alot more pressure on a fish with 4lb than alot of people think.


So true AS, I think people that lose fish on 4lb are trying to horse the damn fish in, I personally have landed many on 4lb.
As far as main line goes, I have tried many and just keep going back to XL, for me it's either 8lb or 6lb main with a 4lb flor. leader. Aslo I should be on the AuSable the 24th, barring any problem that may occur between now and then.


----------

